# Threading



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2009)

Saw this on another site and thought you might want to watch and learn. Not once does his fingers leave his hands. Who needs all those fancy tools anyway???  Wow. 

http://www.youtube.c...layer_embeddede


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Is this the one that someone posted here a couple of weeks ago?
It's amazing to watch. I think that is File-A-Wax though, not resin.
Still not easy, but it made a little more sense once I realized it was wax


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes Charlie it's the one from a few weeks or months ago but still amazing. I didn't realize it was wax but it's way beyond my abilities and that lathe with an oscillating headstock wow!.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually, it says celluloid. I did learn something from that - While the majority of expressions do not translate with the same meaning from culture to culture, on this one it was listed as "*male* screw cut on celluloid'.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Whatever it is, that was sweet. I wish I had some skills like that.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Really would like to see the making of the female threads....


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 30, 2009)

Probably could be done on a "rose engine" lathe.  The movement plus the thread chaser...


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 31, 2009)

Still, it is awesome to watch.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ah .. celluloid. My katakana is rusty. :tongue:

I haven't cut celluloid, so I wouldn't know anything. But I recently started
cutting jeweler's wax and it looks EXACTLY like that.. from the color to the
translucency and the way it ribbons. It even sounds the same. I even tried
making a tool with a small piece of saw blade to see how the wax worked
with it. I had no control over anything but speed, so I didn't expect it to
come out at all. (I wasn't disappointed :tongue: ) But it cut just like the video
and I can see where some practice and the right jigs/modifications would
give you some good control. 
Fascinating to watch. This is the kind of craftsmanship that I could just
quietly sit and watch all day, completely enthralled.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 31, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Ah .. celluloid. My katakana is rusty. :tongue:
> 
> I haven't cut celluloid, so I wouldn't know anything. But I recently started
> cutting jeweler's wax and it looks EXACTLY like that.. from the color to the
> ...




I should have commented above in the other post - It could be celluloid or it could be something similar and even hard wax as you mentioned. The katakana does say "celluloid" but it is quite common for "similar" material to be called the same name - particularly when it is not Japanese in origin. This type of word exchanges for foreign words - messes me up often. I just accept it. 

There are quite a few katakana words that they have taken into their vocabulary and then changed the meaning enough that it is definitely not the same but close enough to baffle.

It is not uncommon to see on a menu "Free Drinks" (fu ree- dorinku) when the meaning is "all you can drink" for a set price.

Back to "celluloid" in Katakana - very generic in the Japanese context, and no telling what it is!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2009)

leehljp said:


> I should have commented above in the other post - It could be celluloid or it could be something similar and even hard wax as you mentioned. The katakana does say "celluloid" but it is quite common for "similar" material to be called the same name - particularly when it is not Japanese in origin. This type of word exchanges for foreign words - messes me up often. I just accept it.
> 
> There are quite a few katakana words that they have taken into their vocabulary and then changed the meaning enough that it is definitely not the same but close enough to baffle.
> 
> ...


 

   Someone say FREE DRINKS. Where and what time???


----------



## chriselle (Jan 3, 2010)

Ya, I posted that vid a while back.  Pretty amazing for sure.


----------

